# My new Blue Diamond



## Gaijin987 (Nov 14, 2006)

just got him today....and he kicks much @ss








made a real quick vid because I still can't take a good pic......








the vid doesn't do his color justice....in person you can definitely see the blue sheen













I'll make a better one in a week or two when he is un-stressed and getting his color back









thanks alot Massive Aggression!
Gaijin987


----------



## black_piranha (Jan 12, 2006)

he looks f'd up! feed him, he's a bit too skinny.


----------



## Gaijin987 (Nov 14, 2006)

of course I'm gonna feed him, and he is skinny because they dont feed them prior to shipping (less waste) and it'll be a bit before he eats.....this vid is a few hours after I unpacked him, ie major stress he just went through. in a few days he will look like new







he does have a small chimple, but thats not a big deal at all.


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

he look nice so far...with proper care he will look awsome within a month or so. Congrat!


----------



## Apott05 (Jul 19, 2005)

friggin sweet


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)

nice fish man post pics when hes all fattened up


----------



## Z♠NGT♥KER (Dec 27, 2005)

Gaijin987 said:


> just got him today....and he kicks much @ss
> 
> 
> 
> ...










......nice rhom br0....now bump him up


----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)

nice looking rhom. fatten the guy up with some samon


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

black_piranha said:


> he looks f'd up! feed him, he's a bit too skinny.


Let me sick you in a suit case and ship your ass a few hundred miles away, then open it and put you in a small room, see how you look&#8230;

I would like to see how he looks in a few weeks just to see how blue the blue diamonds are. I kind of get the feeling that the blue and gold diamonds are the same as regular black diamonds.

Any way he looks good!!!


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

is he swimming against a powerhead? what model? ive been thinking of adding one.


----------



## jahnke31 (Dec 4, 2003)

awesome fish!!!


----------



## souljah (May 27, 2005)

nice pick up.hope to see him when he's all stress free and fatten up


----------



## Gaijin987 (Nov 14, 2006)

thanks alot guys! I'm so happy I got a rhom! my collection is growing nicely







4 Natts, a sanch, and now a blue rhom











lament configuration said:


> is he swimming against a powerhead? what model? ive been thinking of adding one.


yep.....he seems to love it so far, its a Maxi-jet 1200 rated at 295g.p.h. that I got from big Als. I have it in a 55g and it does a great job. the current you see in the vid is just the back current running along the bottom of the tank back towards the powerhead. I have two of them and no complaints so far. you can check one out HERE


----------



## JCraig (Nov 9, 2006)

Gaijin987 said:


> is he swimming against a powerhead? what model? ive been thinking of adding one.


yep.....he seems to love it so far, its a Maxi-jet 1200 rated at 295g.p.h. that I got from big Als. I have it in a 55g and it does a great job. the current you see in the vid is just the back current running along the bottom of the tank back towards the powerhead. I have two of them and no complaints so far. you can check one out HERE
[/quote]

did you set up a dead spot for him to just chill out??


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

Gaijin987 said:


> of course I'm gonna feed him, and he is skinny because they dont feed them prior to shipping (less waste) and it'll be a bit before he eats.....this vid is a few hours after I unpacked him, ie major stress he just went through. in a few days he will look like new :nod: he does have a small chimple, but thats not a big deal at all.


he is not skinny because of not being fed right before shipping. the piranha is skinny because it needs to be fed properly. the dorsum area should not be as sharp and his eyes are also slightly sunken, both signs of fat reserves being way too used up.

that being said, great pick up and I am sure you can bring him back to a nice show quality rhom. good luck bro.


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

nice looking rhom, he will look great once he feels totally at home....


----------



## NIH23 (Aug 18, 2006)

Gaijin987 said:


> of course I'm gonna feed him, and he is skinny because they dont feed them prior to shipping (less waste) and it'll be a bit before he eats.....this vid is a few hours after I unpacked him, ie major stress he just went through. in a few days he will look like new :nod: he does have a small chimple, but thats not a big deal at all.


that wont make it look like that but nice rhom


----------



## Soul Assassin (Nov 21, 2006)

nice blue rhom, im sure u will get him up to perfection in no time


----------



## Gaijin987 (Nov 14, 2006)

lament configuration said:


> of course I'm gonna feed him, and he is skinny because they dont feed them prior to shipping (less waste) and it'll be a bit before he eats.....this vid is a few hours after I unpacked him, ie major stress he just went through. in a few days he will look like new :nod: he does have a small chimple, but thats not a big deal at all.


he is not skinny because of not being fed right before shipping. the piranha is skinny because it needs to be fed properly. the dorsum area should not be as sharp and his eyes are also slightly sunken, both signs of fat reserves being way too used up.

that being said, great pick up and I am sure you can bring him back to a nice show quality rhom. good luck bro.
[/quote]

hmm....it was my understanding that they don't feed them for weeks prior to shipping from South America, but I am relatively new to this, and I have been wrong before







anyway....he is alive and I love him. 
I have vowed to give him the best care possible, so in a couple years he will be one of the best


----------



## NIH23 (Aug 18, 2006)

but why would you buy a rhom in that condition


----------



## inspectahdeck34 (Dec 31, 2006)

well good luck dude lol cant wait to see some fattend up pics congrats


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

You might want to give him a couple days to get adjusted before you get that powerhead running..he looks pretty weak, struggling against the current and could do with some feeding. Just my 2cents.


----------



## mass aggression (Apr 13, 2006)

LOL nadeem you dumb sh*t... he is in fine condition, in south america they dont feed thier fish al that great the hold em get the dead ones out, most the time, and ship from the river to a box from iquitos to lima in a plane, to thier aquarium to a box to the plane from houston to boston then to my shop in an aquarium had him for 3 weeks first week they adjust and dont eat much i fed this guy for 3 days ,4 over the long weekend, and hold off in case im shipping him, you think about all your braniac posts , this one takes the cake, from a kid who has a gdr 10" in a 20g for a long time asking me if its ok i just ignore your posts , but this one got to me, lmao of course he is gonna be on the skinny side, and why do you keep asking me for rhoms if my quality is so bad? lmao! cause you know exactly what your getting is a great fish for a great price, sry to de rail your thread andy but lack of knowledge killls me , thanks for the kind words though he is a great fish and will be nice and at home in his new tank eating heavily, gotta remember us retailers have small divided tanks when you put fish in if they swim through the divider they lose thier meal you cannot guarentee each fish is gonna eat nor can you load up your tank with fish and fish out the dead ones, our job is not as easy as it looks, buy fish cheap sell em high, i guess in your mind is what we do, figure doa freight bills supplies, bro my prices are the best around and will not movei eat the losses ( not literally) and give you guys the best prices around, i would be happy and not bash a great reputable sponsor, again sry andy for derailing...


----------



## Gaijin987 (Nov 14, 2006)

its all good man.....its not really off-topic at all, the quality of the rhoms (mine included) is the issue here. and I think that answers alot of the "unknown" crap sponsors and our beloved piranhas go through to get delivered to our door.

the most important thing is you got a happy customer and I got a happy P


----------



## Gaijin987 (Nov 14, 2006)

Trigga said:


> You might want to give him a couple days to get adjusted before you get that powerhead running..he looks pretty weak, struggling against the current and could do with some feeding. Just my 2cents.


yep....I kept a real close eye on him and was prepared to turn it off. I also made sure to have some rocks in strategic places to make some dead spots. within a few hours of making the vid he was acting completly different....way more alert and swimming around checking his new home out, then by the time I was going to bed he was chillin in one of the dead spots I set up for him as his "safe" spot. I also put a few mollies from my other tank in for a "when you get hungry" thing. when I woke up this morning they where gone


----------



## Aiden (Jan 24, 2007)

Lovly fish mate. Great catch


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

OMG







nadeem you got OWNED



Gaijin987 said:


> You might want to give him a couple days to get adjusted before you get that powerhead running..he looks pretty weak, struggling against the current and could do with some feeding. Just my 2cents.


yep....I kept a real close eye on him and was prepared to turn it off. I also made sure to have some rocks in strategic places to make some dead spots. within a few hours of making the vid he was acting completly different....way more alert and swimming around checking his new home out, then by the time I was going to bed he was chillin in one of the dead spots I set up for him as his "safe" spot. I also put a few mollies from my other tank in for a "when you get hungry" thing. when I woke up this morning they where gone








[/quote]

glad to know hes doing well


----------



## Xantarc (May 25, 2004)

How big is that bad @ss


----------



## Gaijin987 (Nov 14, 2006)

I'd guess just shy of 6".......don't wanna take him out to measure to get the exact.


----------



## sprfunk (Dec 22, 2005)

Any tips on how to see the vid?


----------



## Ricaracing (Jan 11, 2006)

Nice RHOM.
Post pics!


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

maxinout13 said:


> LOL nadeem you dumb sh*t... he is in fine condition, in south america they dont feed thier fish al that great the hold em get the dead ones out, most the time, and ship from the river to a box from iquitos to lima in a plane, to thier aquarium to a box to the plane from houston to boston then to my shop in an aquarium had him for 3 weeks first week they adjust and dont eat much i fed this guy for 3 days ,4 over the long weekend, and hold off in case im shipping him, you think about all your braniac posts , this one takes the cake, from a kid who has a gdr 10" in a 20g for a long time asking me if its ok i just ignore your posts , but this one got to me, lmao of course he is gonna be on the skinny side, and why do you keep asking me for rhoms if my quality is so bad? lmao! cause you know exactly what your getting is a great fish for a great price, sry to de rail your thread andy but lack of knowledge killls me , thanks for the kind words though he is a great fish and will be nice and at home in his new tank eating heavily, gotta remember us retailers have small divided tanks when you put fish in if they swim through the divider they lose thier meal you cannot guarentee each fish is gonna eat nor can you load up your tank with fish and fish out the dead ones, our job is not as easy as it looks, buy fish cheap sell em high, i guess in your mind is what we do, figure doa freight bills supplies, bro my prices are the best around and will not movei eat the losses ( not literally) and give you guys the best prices around, i would be happy and not bash a great reputable sponsor, again sry andy for derailing...


Thanks, you just saved me alot of typing :laugh:


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

maxinout13 said:


> LOL nadeem you dumb sh*t... he is in fine condition, in south america they dont feed thier fish al that great the hold em get the dead ones out, most the time, and ship from the river to a box from iquitos to lima in a plane, to thier aquarium to a box to the plane from houston to boston then to my shop in an aquarium had him for 3 weeks first week they adjust and dont eat much i fed this guy for 3 days ,4 over the long weekend, and hold off in case im shipping him, you think about all your braniac posts , this one takes the cake, from a kid who has a gdr 10" in a 20g for a long time asking me if its ok i just ignore your posts , but this one got to me, lmao of course he is gonna be on the skinny side, and why do you keep asking me for rhoms if my quality is so bad? lmao! cause you know exactly what your getting is a great fish for a great price, sry to de rail your thread andy but lack of knowledge killls me , thanks for the kind words though he is a great fish and will be nice and at home in his new tank eating heavily, gotta remember us retailers have small divided tanks when you put fish in if they swim through the divider they lose thier meal you cannot guarentee each fish is gonna eat nor can you load up your tank with fish and fish out the dead ones, our job is not as easy as it looks, buy fish cheap sell em high, i guess in your mind is what we do, figure doa freight bills supplies, bro my prices are the best around and will not movei eat the losses ( not literally) and give you guys the best prices around, i would be happy and not bash a great reputable sponsor, again sry andy for derailing...


OWNED :laugh:


----------



## NIH23 (Aug 18, 2006)

u said my rhom was 10in. when you shipped him it was 8 1/2in.! 20 gal. lol when? im not asking for rhoms for me this ones stupid my cuz wants to buy one from you for some reason

to bad i dont have him anymore well any fish for that matter they are being picked up in 2 weeks and b-rocks got the piraya


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

dude, just stop posting^


----------



## mass aggression (Apr 13, 2006)

LOL...


----------



## Xantarc (May 25, 2004)

Gaijin987 said:


> I'd guess just shy of 6".......don't wanna take him out to measure to get the exact.

















:rockon:







:rockon:







:rockon:


----------



## NeXuS (Aug 16, 2006)

nice video cant wait till he gets better color


----------



## nswhite (Mar 23, 2005)

Looks sweet. Good luck


----------



## danilo72 (Feb 22, 2006)

gooooood!!!


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

Gaijin987,
No worries, your fish will grow awesomely and look great. I had a caribe that came in that was on the brink of death and he ended up turning into a perfect example of a caribe. I haven't seen many more attractive than him, and I am not saying that because I was the owner.

Here he is when he arrived, sunken eyes, torn up, dorsum reserves used up (5.5"):








Here he is after being healed up and beautiful (9-9.5"):


----------



## mass aggression (Apr 13, 2006)

wow thats one sweet caribe!


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

KINGofKINGS said:


> dude, just stop posting^


HHAHAHAHHAA

OWNAGED OF THE YEAR


----------



## RRice (Feb 16, 2005)

nice fish, great current. obviously the fish is going to be a beast soon with all that exercise. cant wait for updates


----------



## sprfunk (Dec 22, 2005)

Nice I got to see it finally. That will be a great rhom. How is the healing going? Looks like the fins are a little rough but thats the norm. Great pickup and with proper care he will be a real beast.


----------



## WaxmasterJ (Jan 8, 2007)

Genin said:


> Gaijin987,
> No worries, your fish will grow awesomely and look great. I had a caribe that came in that was on the brink of death and he ended up turning into a perfect example of a caribe. I haven't seen many more attractive than him, and I am not saying that because I was the owner.
> 
> Here he is when he arrived, sunken eyes, torn up, dorsum reserves used up (5.5"):
> ...


Holy sh*t! Talk about a miraculous recovery!


----------

